# Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???



## bissfieber (3. April 2005)

HI,#h  ich fliege dieses Jahr nach Boston in Amerika und wollte mal frage ob sich da einer in der Um gebung mit dem Angel etwas auskennt... Oder ob da schon mal jemand geangelt hat.
Wenn ja dann klärt mich mal auf wie das da so ist.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar#6


----------



## Timmy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

War vor etwa 10 Jahren dort und fand die vielen Seen in der äußerst waldreichen Gegend herrlich.

Eigentlich drehte sich damals alles um Barsch!
Und tatsächlich wirst Du in allen Gewääsern tatsächlich auf kapitale Brüder stoßen. Wir fingen allerdings auch ne Menge Catfisch ( Katzenwels - vorsicht mit dem Stachel!) und Sunfish (Sonnenbarsch-läßtige Gesellen!).
Hie und da wirst Du sehr große Karpfen fangen können, die allerdings von den meißten Angler in der Gegend als "shiteater" nicht wirklich gemocht werden.Wir sahen einen Petrijünger, der alle sunfish und carps einfach in die Sonne hinter sich warf und ständig bekundete wie sehr er diesen Fisch hassen würde.

Leider kam ich nicht zum Angeln am Meer,viel Erfolg


----------



## bissfieber (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

#6 Danke, für den Tipp. Es scheinen ja nicht viele mal dort geangelt zu haben.
Mit welchen Ködern kann ich denn da auftauchen? Vielleicht mit normalen Blinkern und Spinnern hier aus Deutschland,... oder muss das irgendetwas besonnderes sein?


----------



## Timmy (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

Wenn Du bevorzugt dem Stachelritter entgegentreten willst, kannst Du selbstverständlich die bei uns geläufigen Köder verwenden.


Aber ein kleiner Ausflug in einen Angelladen zeigt eine Vielzahl an Spezialköder für Barsche.............

Sehr viel wird dort aber mit Wurm und Shrimps gefischt.#h


----------



## karlosito (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

ich weiss nich wie das in boston is, aber denke dran dir die berechtigungen zu kaufen. kostet nich die welt und du gehst ärger ausm weg. deinen fischereischein brauchst nich mitnehmen, die kennen sowas nich


----------



## bissfieber (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

hi, wo kann ich denn so nemnAngelschein für da bekommen. In nem normalen Angelladen?


----------



## karlosito (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

musst ma in nem angelladen nachfragen. denn so kann ich dir das nich sagen. mir hat das nur ma ein bekannter aus kalifornien erzählt das sie sich dinger enfach kaufen und gut is.


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

Ich war vor einigen Monaten dienstlich in Boston. Wenn du Lust auf Hochsee-Angeln verspüren solltest, schau dich auf jeden Fall einmal im Hafen um. Die Preise waren recht human und die Boote sahen allesamt recht gut und zuverlässig aus. Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit für private Unternehmungen, sonst hätte ich auf jeden Fall eine Ausfahrt mitgemacht.


----------



## Ghanja (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

Angelscheine bekommst du entweder im hiesigen Büro vom DNR (Department Of Natural Ressources) oder in jedem Laden (kann sogar Supermarkt sein) wo es es Angelgeräte gibt. Hier kannst du vorab ja mal grasen.


----------



## bissfieber (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt sich mit dem Angeln in und um Boston aus???*

Danke für eure Tipps ich werd mich mal in den Läden da erkundigen.


----------

